# Reliable Source For Clean, Soft Lead



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello All, I am new to the site. I have already picked up some valuable tips from you guys. I have a question. I am new to pouring jigs. I have not found a good, reliable source for clean lead. Do any of you have any suppliers you may suggest, besides ebay. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I know Gander Mountain has some lead by the jig molds in the tackle area. I have used old duck decoy weights also. They sell new ones in the hunting section.

John


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

If there is a indoor gun range in your area, check there. A lot of them melt the recovered lead down and sell it. The lead is usually stacked by the reloading supplies they sell.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for the info. guys


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Todd,
check at a Plumbing shop if there's one close to you.
I bought 50 pounds for what I would have paid for 20 lbs at other places. The old plumbers used it, and some still do, on large piping used around sewers. Ask for plumbers lead.
Also check at local scrap and junk yards. Most are glad to get rid of it.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Scrap yards around Toledo will not sell it to you. Most people are scraping out lead due to metal prices being high right now.


----------



## ToddLangston (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Dale, I have always heard of plumbers lead but never could get a straight answer from my plumber buddies.


----------

